# What about quail?



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I have not heard much from quail hunters? We hunt in S Utah and the birds seem to be down from last year. Still finding a few birds and even killing a few. This was this morning before work...on the way to the office.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

seen a few before season started and a couple after from a safe distance


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I can find them all over my neighborhood......would it be legal to use 1/2 oz lead balls in a slingshot? maybe.....


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

We have them in the neighborhood as well. I tend to leave these ones alone as the neighbors would complain if their "pets" come up missing. There are some wild populations away from town that I try to find. I understand UDWR traps the CA Quail in neighborhoods where they are thick and release them elsewhere. I wonder where they are released?


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*I'd definately like to know where to find*

quail other than in someone's back yard. If anyone has any tips I'd be all ears. In all my years of hunting birds, I've yet to see any quail anywhere but in someone's back yard.


----------



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

the best places that I have found for quail are in washes and ditches that run along farm land if they have Russian olives and sage brush it is even better.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone figured out where UDWR releases problem quail? I wonder if enough quail hunters got involved if UDWR would work with us to establish more "wild" populations where the public could have a better chance to hunt them. It seems like with pheasant habitat disappearing that we may have a chance with quail.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I found a good covey on the pheasant/quail opener, around 25 birds and I was only able to scratch one bird. I have seen a bunch around in the last 2 weeks.


----------

